# snakes and noise?



## Bizmidget (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to know how noise will affect my snake... I would like to put him in my room but I've been known to play my music rather loud, would this bother him a lot?

xx


----------



## Lil Skiddy (Apr 26, 2009)

Snakes are pretty much deaf, they only have an inner ear so can only pick up on vibrations. Mine are in my room, & seem absoloutely fine with loud music, they sometimes get a little more active around this time but never display any signs of distress or aggitation. Hope this helps


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Lil Skiddy said:


> Snakes are pretty much deaf, they only have an inner ear so can only pick up on vibrations. Mine are in my room, & seem absoloutely fine with loud music, *they sometimes get a little more active around this time* but never display any signs of distress or aggitation. Hope this helps


That in itself to me would suggest aggitation.

OP...Personally I wouldn't keep snakes in a room where you intend to crank the music up. They may not have any ears, but after all sound waves are a vibration of sorts...and even with music playing at a low level you can feel the vibrations on the floor or walls...and that's just us. Snakes are more sensitive to these sound waves...so I can't see loud music, i.e stronger vibrations do them any good.


----------

